# CO2 in Vancouver



## Juliapam (Nov 30, 2020)

Where would I be able to buy a 5lb co2 tank and get it refilled in Vancouver? How much would it roughly cost? I’m looking to get a CO2 setup that’ll last reasonably long for a 10 gallon tank. 

Do you guys recommend any high quality budget regulators also?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest J&L Aquatics (for the tank and regulator) and get it filled at KMS Tools nearby. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

You should be able to get CO2 refilled at welding supply stores or paintball places.


----------



## Juliapam (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi Stuart, thanks for the info. I checked them out and unfortunately it's too much for me right now. Maybe in the future! Do you know any reliable co2 regulators around $100?


----------



## Juliapam (Nov 30, 2020)

Would you happen to know any in Vancouver specifically?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting a 'high quality' regulator, solenoid, and needle valve are going to be tough on your budget.

I'd try maybe getting a smaller 2nd hand paintball system.


----------

